# Reserve to Reg



## Johnny Reb (27 May 2013)

I am just about to go for Basic Training for the reserves, and I was wondering if at a later time I wanted to transfer into the reg force, would I have to do BT and all that good stuff over again?


----------



## MikeL (27 May 2013)

*BMQ, not BT

You may be able to get a Recruit School By Pass, etc dependent on how many Class A/B/C days, etc you have. Plus your other quals will be looked at to see if you require any other training before going to a unit - provided to Component Transfer in the same trade.


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2013)

Johnny Reb said:
			
		

> I am just about to go for Basic Training for the reserves, and I was wondering if at a later time I wanted to transfer into the reg force, would I have to do BT and all that good stuff over again?



Will I have to redo BMQ?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109619.0


----------

